# Ultimates picture thread



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Heres my truck after the car wash. I need to get pics of my boss's trucks. There nicer than my truck.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

please move to picture thread


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess you don't count the bumper as part of the truck.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

grandview;909488 said:


> I guess you don't count the bumper as part of the truck.


If I was on my hands and knees like you grandview that would of been done then. haha. I went thru the drive thru car wash


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Any reason for the red brackets?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

What happened to the harley lights?
Looks nice and clean, hard to keep it that way this time of year lol


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome setup. love the upgraded mirrors


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't believe you are running such a wide tire plowing snow ???
How well do they work ???


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Stik208;909520 said:


> Any reason for the red brackets?


They are actually orange. No reason Stik thanks for asking


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

WilliamOak;909526 said:


> What happened to the harley lights?
> Looks nice and clean, hard to keep it that way this time of year lol


I took them off for the winter. The stock ones have the strobes in them. Tell me about it im washing it 1 2 times a week


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

RichG53;909660 said:


> I can't believe you are running such a wide tire plowing snow ???
> How well do they work ???


They work hella awsome!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

my tires are that wide aswell and havent had any trouble with them at all


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RichG53;909660 said:


> I can't believe you are running such a wide tire plowing snow ???
> How well do they work ???


WTF?? I have some bicycle tires you could put on


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That looks great and I wish mine looked that good


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i hated the way mine turned with wide tires and all the weight of the plow on them...slow turns SUCK


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

I would say It's just as nice as any of them Justin!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Why dont you drape a big piece of rubber off of the spreader to prevent all that stuff from getting on the bumper IMO.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

That's a beautiful truck. To me, those tires don't look wide at all


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;917157 said:


> Why dont you drape a big piece of rubber off of the spreader to prevent all that stuff from getting on the bumper IMO.


the mess on his bumper is most likely road grime caused by just driving around. I would bet thats what the whole truck looked like before it got washed. 
You can also see that the deflector on the spreader seems to catch alot from the spinner too.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice looking truck and set up.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great lookin set-up.....one of the best on plowsite


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

ultimate plow;909478 said:


> Heres my truck after the car wash. I need to get pics of my boss's trucks. There nicer than my truck.


LOVE the Ford Trucks!!!!ussmileyflag
Ya think you got enough lights behind that truck!?! 
Wait i just realized why you got three! (im a lil slow sometimes)


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great looking Ford.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

May i ask Where you hook up the ratchet straps (from the back of the salter to the trailer hitch?)


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Sharp looking truck! Makes me want to turn back into a Ford man!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, thats a really nice truck.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Heres one from the little snow/ice storm we had. Ill get pics soon of all the trucks together


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

gottaluvplows;925040 said:


> May i ask Where you hook up the ratchet straps (from the back of the salter to the trailer hitch?)


That would be right!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;917157 said:


> Why dont you drape a big piece of rubber off of the spreader to prevent all that stuff from getting on the bumper IMO.


I thought of that before the season too. The little snowex deflector works just fine. All that salt residue is from the road.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome looking truck. Are those tires Toyo Open Country A/Ts? What size are they? Also, do the upgraded mirrors bolt right on??


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Great looks truck man!!!!!!

Thats the spreader Im looking to get!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

flairlandscape;925719 said:


> Awesome looking truck. Are those tires Toyo Open Country A/Ts? What size are they? Also, do the upgraded mirrors bolt right on??


Those are Nitto Terra Grapplers!

I love mine Great tires!!!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

flairlandscape;925719 said:


> Awesome looking truck. Are those tires Toyo Open Country A/Ts? What size are they? Also, do the upgraded mirrors bolt right on??


Thanks. They are Nittos like Dmax said. 295s. The 08 style mirrors bolt right on. Just have to harwire cause plugs are diferent.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

any pics of all the trucks together?


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

unm, would it be wrong if i felt a tent in my pants forming?xysport


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweet looking truck!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool truck! Do you have any pics of your boss's?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JaimeG;994211 said:


> Cool truck! Do you have any pics of your boss's?


It's a sweet looking truck, I'll leave the rest up to Ultimate. I see his boss's truck once every other week or so.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that truck is so bad ass, that the set up im looking to build, just mvp!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks guys. I know, I forget to take my camera with me every time I go out. We all meet for breakfast after an event so that would be my best chance to get a picture of everything lined up. Mark, do you know scott? He used to have that 07 f-250 diesel, now has a new black gmc 2500. Anyway heres some pic of the older trucks. Misss the ford.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Old pic of my old stuff


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

My truck when I first got it.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Last year


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Old pic of my boss's truck. He has the same spreader and a 9.5 pro plus V plow. Pics sooooon


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Very Nice. I like that mid 90s F250 as well!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1003551 said:


> Mark, do you know scott? He used to have that 07 f-250 diesel, now has a new black gmc 2500.


I don't know Scott. I couldn't even recognize him again, I've only seen him once. I was leaving my boss's house and he was pulling in the driveway. He's got a pretty nice looking ford, I was curious what he was running for a blade.

I'm not sure if I know of the 2 trucks your talking about, I'd probably recognize them. Your not talking about FSuperduty are you? Had the bright red ec/lb Ford?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mark13;1003626 said:


> I don't know Scott. I couldn't even recognize him again, I've only seen him once. I was leaving my boss's house and he was pulling in the driveway. He's got a pretty nice looking ford, I was curious what he was running for a blade.
> 
> I'm not sure if I know of the 2 trucks your talking about, I'd probably recognize them. Your not talking about FSuperduty are you? Had the bright red ec/lb Ford?


That is who im talking about FSuperduty. That red one was his old truck. He now has the crew cab short bed black 08/09? 2500hd chevy. He has the western V on it. He plows with us. He mentioned he saw you one time.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1003638 said:


> That is who im talking about FSuperduty. That red one was his old truck. He now has the crew cab short bed black 08/09? 2500hd chevy. He has the western V on it. He plows with us. He mentioned he saw you one time.


I've never met him, I used to see his old truck everywhere. He lives very close to me if I remember right, so I'm not surprised he's seem me around. I'm sure I've seen his new GMC around but just didn't recognize it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ultimate,
You really like those Legends. Albany PD uses them and they are silly bright. Trucks look good I'm glad you got rid of the Uni-Mount.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

So I take it you had your own company before and now are working for another? What do you guys do during the summer?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ajordan193;1003951 said:


> So I take it you had your own company before and now are working for another? What do you guys do during the summer?


I have a landscaping buisness and I sub in the winter.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

How many trucks sub for the guy you do?
One of tony's pushers is gone, your buddy buy it? lol


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Just thought I'd throw this in with yours Justin!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

One more for ya!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think I've seen ur truck once with the blade on it. I'm surprised I don't see it around more.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

FSUPERDUTY;1010905 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this in with yours Justin!


Fsuperduty,
great lookin rig! i am curious what running boards those are, and where you got them. i need some for my truck, and like the diamond plate boards you have, as there is a lot of diamond plate already on my truck, they would flow nicely.

thanks!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

They are made by lund I bought them off the net.I think the name of the place was streetwise?


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

FSUPERDUTY;1011060 said:


> They are made by lund I bought them off the net.I think the name of the place was streetwise?


thanks, i thought they looked like Lund boards. how do you like them? do they seem long enough to use for both doors? i only ask because they are only sold as stock lengths, not truck specific.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

streetsideauto.com ,they make them in three different lengths 70'' 80'' 90'' these are 90''s
They also make brackets that just bolt on no drilling.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

great, thanks! 

sorry for the sidetrack...ultimate, nice lookin rig for a ford!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

FSUPERDUTY- The gmc looks Nice! Any regrets on goin from the diesel to gasser? Your truck didnt last too long at the dealer, Was nice driving by it 2x a week lol.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

In all reallity this is all the truck I need.I do miss the ford at times aswell as the diesel.But This truck plows well and tows my trailer good too! The diesel just had more grunt and economy.The new diesels are very complex and pricy to say the least,and nodoubt still have the KOOL factor!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The fleet........


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Once you go black you never go back


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks good. would look even better if you got them chevys out of it lol.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll take those chevys!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the black Pete!!!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

The pic's came out great justin!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

ultimate plow;1013237 said:


> Once you go black you never go back


Agreed...

Forever.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice four GM and four Ford!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

New pics to come


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

your boss should put a plow on the pete


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

ultimate plow;1113340 said:


> New pics to come


Tease! lol


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Extra randoms. oldies but goldies. Bringing the thread back to life


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats why you dont over night park!!! Beautiful trucks


----------

